# NCEES #116 Power



## baddriver (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been scratching my head about this one for months. I still can't seem to find a resource that explains how to solve this problem. Does anyone have any textbooks or other resources that explain how to solve this problem?

Even the ncees solution doesn't make sense to me. I don't see how Leg C is 3 times the path length of Leg B. Does anyone have a solid grasp on this question and able to explain the solution?

thanks in advance!


----------



## cableguy (Mar 20, 2011)

Take a ruler. Measure leg B. Call it "one unit".

Then take a ruler. Measure leg C. Note that it's not just the vertical section of the transformer that's leg C, it also includes the 2 horizontal sections that wrap across leg B. Now, 2 horizontal "units" plus one vertical "unit" makes it "three units" long.

Think of it like resistors.

You have one "resistor" of value B. So if you have leg C, that's 3 B-units long, the 'resistance' will be 3B.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 20, 2011)

This thread may help.


----------



## baddriver (Mar 26, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> This thread may help.


Awesome Flyer, that's exactly what I was looking for! I had the same mental block as the original poster in the linked thread.


----------

